# What's your use year and do you like it?



## SDKath (Mar 21, 2008)

We have a September use year, which means every September 1st we get a new set of points.  We were not sure if we'd like it at first but it's worked out great for us.  We travel Fall to Spring usually so I love having a new set of points to "spend" in the Fall.  We also don't have to bank until June so we have plenty of time to decide if we will use our points for the year.

What other UYs are favorites?  Katherine


----------



## Carl D (Mar 22, 2008)

We also have a September use year.
When we first purchased we were clueless. It just so happens that September works great for us, as October is our single biggest trip. Coincidentally, all our regular trips fall within the banking period, so we are very happy with September.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 22, 2008)

We have an October Use Year. We travel all year long to Disney, so for us the UY is not really a factor.


----------



## DVC Mike (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think folks should worry about trying to pick the "perfect" Use Year. Why pick the UY based upon your current vacation schedule, especially since the DVC contract may last for up to 50 years and your vacation schedule is bound to change?

I have a March UY and I love it because it has been very lucky in terms of "adding-on" more points. I've done 15 add-ons from DVC, and for 14 of those I didn't have to waitlist. I just called DVC and the additional points were in my account that very same day. The single time I had to waitlist, I only had to wait a little over 3 weeks. So, I love my March UY for that reason.

Otherwise, it hasn't really impacted my vacation planning at all.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope my October UY is just as lucky for me, as March is for you!


----------



## musical2 (Mar 24, 2008)

We have a February Use Year.  It works for us as we need to go in the very hot summer time now that our oldest girl is in middle school.  We have gone at all times of the year, however, when she was younger.  We've gone in December, May, July, August, and just went this past January (girls only had two half days of school that week due to high school testing and MLK day).  

Conventional wisdom says to get a Use Year just prior to when you would go to WDW each year the most.  That way you still have room to bank if something happens.

Bart


----------



## rhonda (Mar 25, 2008)

We requested a DEC UY as our primary travel is January -- but were assigned an OCT instead.   We're OK w/ it -- and look forward to someday using it for F&W, Christmas Holidays, etc.

We are especially pleased under the new banking rules as we now can use the points Oct-May ... which we consider reasonably pleasant months for travel.  (I'm not one to hold on to points past the banking window ... I just won't do it.)


----------



## M&M (Mar 25, 2008)

*December UY*

We have a Dec Use Year which is not a problem for us, but could be if we need to bank points with the new 4 month rule. I guess I will not be scheduling many August - November vacations unless I'm absolutely positive I won't have to cancel.


----------



## abcmanzer (Mar 25, 2008)

*June UY works for us!*

Both being teachers, DW and I bought into a June UY as most of our trips are in the summer months.  Never had a problem keeping track of/making use of our points.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2008)

M&M said:


> We have a Dec Use Year which is not a problem for us, but could be if we need to bank points with the new 4 month rule. I guess I will not be scheduling many August - November vacations unless I'm absolutely positive I won't have to cancel.


I believe the new rule is 8 months, which really lets you book thru August without additional cancellation penalty.


----------



## M&M (Mar 25, 2008)

*Actually*

I stand by what I said.
I was referring to the fact that you can bank points up until 4 months from the start of your "next" UY (or you could say 8 months from the start of the current UY).
Either way, with a December UY you can only bank points through *July 31 *, *NOT* through *August*.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2008)

M&M said:


> I stand by what I said.
> I was referring to the fact that you can bank points up until 4 months from the start of your "next" UY (or you could say 8 months from the start of the current UY).
> Either way, with a December UY you can only bank points through *July 31 *, *NOT* through *August*.


Correct, that's why I said "without additional cancellation penalty".
In other words, if you were to cancel a trip for August, but did so after July 31st, the rules would be the same regardless if you use old or new banking rules. Under either set of rules, those points will go into holding.


----------

